# الى الاخوة في المنتدى الرجاء الدخول cnc



## morest (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا جديد معكم في المنتدى هل من مرحب 

اسئل سؤال هل يوجد برنامج خاص بال cnc الحفر على الخشب والحد يد يحفر مباشرة من البرنامج الى الالة ( بمعنى بعد التصميم بدون وسيط يعمل كالالة الطابعة ) يرجى الرد علي الالة الموجودة لدي صينية مقاس 60في 30 

واذا في احد خبير في : الدمام ( السعودية ) يرجى الاتصال بي 

اخوكم 
ابو بسام


----------



## salah_design (7 مارس 2010)

morest قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا جديد معكم في المنتدى هل من مرحب
> 
> ...


هلا بيك اخي ابو بسام في اخ عزيز 
نحن كلنا في المنتدى اخوة ان شاء الله
سؤالك غير واضح ولكن الذي فهمته من سؤالك الجواب عليه
نعم يوجد برامج كثيرة
انا اتعامل مع الارت كام وهو برنامج جيد في التعامل مع ماكنات cnc
واي استفسار انا بالخدمة ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو بحـر (8 مارس 2010)

morest قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا جديد معكم في المنتدى هل من مرحب
> 
> ...


اخي ابو بسام انا فهمت عليك اذا كانت مكنتك لها كف لحفظ البرنامج و تنفيذه فهذا الكف معه برنامج لايمكن تغييره بعد ان تركز تصميمك و تشغلة و تشاهد النتيجة ثم ترسل البملف الى الكف بواسطة هذا البرنامج اما إذا كانت الماكينة موصولة بالكومبيتر مباشرة ممكن تراسل شركة الماكينة لتخبرك بأي برامج تعمل هذه الماكينة بعدها انت بتختار اي برنامج و تتعلم علييه لكل ماكينة تحديث على النت موجود كلشي و إذا صعب عليك شيئ لا تتردد بمراسلتي عنواني بالتوقيع انا في مدينة دمشق 
تحياتي لك
عنواني بموقعي الخاص الموجود بالتوقيع


----------



## morest (8 مارس 2010)

الاخ ابو بحر شكرا للرد نعم الالة لها كف بس المشكلة انا عندي برنامج اسمه ( ucancam ) ولم اسوي واصمم الدزاين وارسله لبرنامج الكف واشاهده على االبرنامج تطلع خطوط خضراء مع الصوره وانا لم ارسمها ولا اعلم من اين اتت لا اعلم اين هي المشكلة


----------



## محمد صابر جود واى (8 مارس 2010)

*انا وكيل بمصر لماكينات فرايز ومخارط وحفر بالشرارة وقطع بالسلك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا اخوكم محمد من مصر يوجد لدى اعلى ما وصلت الية التكنولوجيا فى مجال ماكينات التحكم الرقمى cnc ويوجد لدى فى الشركة اعلى مستوى من التركيب والتدريب والبرمجة على كافة ماكينات التحكم الرقمى cnc اود لفت نظركم اننا وبلا فخر اول واكبر شركة فى مصر والعالم العربى فى بيع وصيانة ماكينات التحكم الرقمى من مخارط وفرايز وماكينات حفر بالشرارة وماكينات قطع بالسلك وعدد القطع والاكسسوار الخاص بجميع ماكينات cnc وكذلك قطع الغيار الخاصة بها والعدد المستهلكة من بنط واقلام خراطة واندميل وسلك وريزينج كما يوجد لدى برامج تصميم من اعلى شركات فى مجال الكاد كام ويوجد لدى قسم خاص لاستيراد وتصنيع جميع انواع الاسطمبات والقوالب حيث ان لنا فروع فى جميع انحاء الوطن العربى تطلب منا استشارات وماكينات ويتم الرد عليهم فى اقل وقت فبرجاء من لة معلومة او استشارة او يريد شراء ماكينات cnc او عدد قطع او اى استشارة لا يتردد بالاتصال لى على 0122552705 او ارسال رسالة على الموقع باسم محمد صابر جود واى وشكرا لادارة الموقع على المجهود الرائع وفقكم الله واكرمكم وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا محمد صابر جود واى مصر


----------



## ابو بحـر (8 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



morest قال:


> الاخ ابو بحر شكرا للرد نعم الالة لها كف بس المشكلة انا عندي برنامج اسمه ( ucancam ) ولم اسوي واصمم الدزاين وارسله لبرنامج الكف واشاهده على االبرنامج تطلع خطوط خضراء مع الصوره وانا لم ارسمها ولا اعلم من اين اتت لا اعلم اين هي المشكلة


يا غالي انا اعمل على نفس البرنامج ذات الدونغل الازرق لا تخاف هذا الخط الأخضر هو مسار لا دخل له بعملية الحفر و برنامج ( ucancam ) هو من البرامج الصينية الدقيقة و جيد جدا تابع عملك فهو صحيح و هذه الخطوط وهمية فقط عملها تحديد مسار الفريزة القاطعة 
تحياتي لك


----------



## morest (10 مارس 2010)

اخوي ابو بحر المشكله انه يطلع الخط الاخضر حتى في الحفر والله اني جنني اريد منك مساعدة ترسل لي الخطوات او البروفايل الخاص بحفظ الملف كا ( جي كود) الى تستخدمه علشان اشوف وين المشكله والله يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## ابو بحـر (11 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



morest قال:


> اخوي ابو بحر المشكله انه يطلع الخط الاخضر حتى في الحفر والله اني جنني اريد منك مساعدة ترسل لي الخطوات او البروفايل الخاص بحفظ الملف كا ( جي كود) الى تستخدمه علشان اشوف وين المشكله والله يعطيك الف الف عافية


يا غالي المشكلة عندك ليست من البرنامج الكف عندك بحاجة الى برمجة يوجد به مشكلة و لو استخدمت اي برنامج ثاني نفس النتيجة انا حدث معي ذلك من قبل و انت صورلي ببرنامج اليوكان شو بتعمل قصدي اي وسيلة حفر و ما الإعدادات و لكن كما قلت لك هذه من مشاكل الكف انت كان لازم تحتفظ بنسخة شغالة من برنامج الكف و لما يخرب تعمل ريستور بيرجع كلشي مثل ما كان على كل حال لازمك شخص فني يركز اعدادات الكف و احفظها ملف بالكومبيوتر 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## سالم ملسم (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اوريد ترجمه الجى كود بالعربيه لو تكرمتم عليا


----------



## الدويري (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم انا بالدمام واي مساعدة انا جاهز ان شاء الله تعالى
وممكن تاخذ ايميلي من الادارة
0543678251


----------

